# Pirates of the Carribean:Dead Man's Chest



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

OK_THIS is the summer movie everyone reading this should see and in a movie house full of fanboys and gals...ANOTHER exciting adventure rise for the family is on hand here and if ANY movie deserves being the MAJOR BLOCKBUSTER HIT OF THE SUMMER, this is it!!!! Who coulda guessed that the BEST movie franchise is years is derived from a theme park ride and i can't effuse enough on the way EVERYTHING just works together in this film-for ALL the things i DIDN'T like about superman regujertates..er..returns, this is just the opposite 

AFTER Prairie Home Companion, this is the movie you need to see this summer....three claws up


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

Wife wouldn't let me have popcorn. I've got bruised ribs from her elbows trying to keep me awake.


----------



## Gremraf (Jun 30, 2006)

How could you fall asleep during this film. I loved it.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Loved It!


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Last Thursday night the AMC movie theater in Highlands Ranch, CO sold 3600 tickets for the midnight show. They were the number 1 theater in attendance in the nation!! It was in 19 of the 24 theaters.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Just got back tonight from the 6:45 pm feature. I fell asleep twice and for a long time. The first movie I couldn't understand Jack Sparrow at all and I really didn't like it either. THis movie was funny at first then all the fighting scenes kind of melded into one long one. I was bored and the ending SUCKED. I hate cliffhanger endings. 

The only reason I went was that it was what my 6 year old wanted to see for his birthday. ON the way home he said: "Daddy that was a long , long movie. I should have picked a better one than that". I don't think I will bother with the third movie.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

Take out the first and last 10 minutes and you are left with one scene and a dozen blue eyeballs. As Porky wouuld say th- th -thats all folks.


----------



## Jack White (Sep 17, 2002)

Yeah, I'll be wary of the Krakin or as I like to call it "Architeuthis Maximus" next time I go in the ocean.
The scary thing is that unlike most of the Hollywood BS, the Krakin is REAL just not the size of a 747 like in the movie.


----------

